# Looking for MxM or MxF Pokemon rp



## WolfsPlague (Dec 8, 2017)

It can be Nsfw or Sfw I don't mind. Would prefer either on Discord, or through PM. I'm open to other platforms as well. We are playing as pokemon btw.


----------



## Klaverbloem (Dec 8, 2017)

I've never done that, though I could give it a try. If you want to PM me your discord we can discuss about it.


----------



## WolfsPlague (Dec 8, 2017)

Klaverbloem said:


> I've never done that, though I could give it a try. If you want to PM me your discord we can discuss about it.



Sure I'll PM you now


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Dec 17, 2017)

Heya, I'm certainly interested, so hit me up on discord or send me a PM.
My Discord is C4theSlime#9434


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Dec 17, 2017)

I may be interested in a SFW roleplay via PM c:


----------



## Fortebx (Dec 19, 2017)

Got two Pokémon oc’s don’t mind rping. Send me a pm


----------



## SweetPinkieDeer (Dec 19, 2017)

I would love to! Feel free to add me on discord! ♥ 
Pinkie-Deer#6664


----------



## WolfsPlague (Dec 20, 2017)

SweetPinkieDeer said:


> I would love to! Feel free to add me on discord! ♥
> 
> Sorry just saw your message now, I sent the request


----------



## Jmuddee (Dec 28, 2017)

WolfsPlague said:


> It can be Nsfw or Sfw I don't mind. Would prefer either on Discord, or through PM. I'm open to other platforms as well. We are playing as pokemon btw.


I'm interested


----------



## Boogers1108 (Dec 30, 2017)

Is this still open? If so, I’m interested!


----------



## Jmuddee (Dec 30, 2017)

Boogers1108 said:


> Is this still open? If so, I’m interested!


Hello, would you like to do one with me?


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (Jan 2, 2018)

Are you still open for this rp? I have a discord if that helps. I can play male or female.


----------



## Boogers1108 (Jan 2, 2018)

Yes! What is your discord?


----------



## Jmuddee (Jan 2, 2018)

My discord is muddee#3643


----------

